# Help with endurance



## rbags68 (Apr 8, 2014)

I need help. I am in the gym 5 days a week, strength training and 8-10 miles on life cycle. I try and ride Paris mountain state park near where i live but i die fast on the trails. I feel kinda silly having to stop every 10 minutes to rest. I just can't figure out why my endurance level isnt coming to me. Any ideas?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

rbags68 said:


> I need help. I am in the gym 5 days a week, strength training and 8-10 miles on life cycle. I try and ride Paris mountain state park near where i live but i die fast on the trails. I feel kinda silly having to stop every 10 minutes to rest. I just can't figure out why my endurance level isnt coming to me. Any ideas?


Because steady state riding and lifting weights in the gym are not in any way comparable to riding off-road on a bike.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was in the same boat as the OP. I was doing all sorts of presses and curls and jumping rope and riding. I was ok and my endurance was ok at best. Another issue was my hips hurt like hell from all the riding I was doing. It seemed that my quads were very strong and causing my hips to hurt somehow. 
Anyway, I needed a cross train. For Christmas, my twelve year old asked me for a membership to a kickboxing gym. I gave it to him and one night, I went to pick him up from a class and watched the last ten minutes. I realized that was what I needed. 
I signed up and for the first two weeks, my feet hurt, my hips hurt and my knees hurt. 
Suddenly, I realized nothing hurt any more. My back pain was even going away. 
I've gotten faster and stronger on my bike and last weekend, I climbed a hill that three months earlier told one of my friends that I'd probably never clear that hill again for the rest of my life. 
Aerobic exercise and strength training worked for me.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

If you want to ride more, you have to ride more, if you want to do better in the gym keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> If you want to ride more, you have to ride more, if you want to do better in the gym keep doing what you're doing.


this! gym is great to help you get stronger and avoid injuries, but endurance comes from riding your bike more, more, more!

so ride your bike more and cross train to help avoid injuries! don't go crazy and be sure to get proper recovery time!

if tou want to add trainer or spin bike follow some peogram don't just go and ride without a plan!


----------

